# approaching 100k quickly



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Search tool is your friend, it's all been covered extensively.

Glad to hear your car has treated you so well

You shouldn't have to touch the injectors unless there's a problem

I'd skip the trifecta tune if it were me...


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Awesome! You're going to love being tuned.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I recommend the OZTuner tune. I finally installed it on mine and running the 30HP tune gives the car a little more oomph, but most importantly dials out almost all of the hesitation off idle making the car much more enjoyable and less stressful to drive. My wife likes it a lot with the new tune!!!


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

If it's not broke don't fix it. Approaching 100K without problems, I'd keep doing what you were doing (no tune). Changing the timing belt is way beyond my level, I'd let the dealer do it.


----------



## Skyviper (Apr 26, 2017)

mkohan said:


> If it's not broke don't fix it. Approaching 100K without problems, I'd keep doing what you were doing (no tune). Changing the timing belt is way beyond my level, I'd let the dealer do it.


I've done timing belts before on my other vehicles but my dad had books with the alignment marks and such(hes a mechanic), doesnt seem to be anything of the sort posted on the forums so i am not going to go in blind, id need the service manual. I might agree with you, this time seems to be best to let the dealer do it


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u-zCwZeyUo

It doesn't seem that hard. I am still an amateur and plan on doing mine by myself.

Shouldn't be a big deal though unless you have noise from it.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

wasney said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u-zCwZeyUo
> 
> It doesn't seem that hard. I am still an amateur and plan on doing mine by myself.
> 
> Shouldn't be a big deal though unless you have noise from it.


You understand that video is of a serpentine belt replacement....and not a Timing belt replacement....right?


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

HarleyGTP said:


> You understand that video is of a serpentine belt replacement....and not a Timing belt replacement....right?


It is also a 1.4 lol. I am an idiot and need to pay closer attention to the titles lol. Did not realize it was a diesel.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Don't feel too bad, when I called a DEALER to get a quote on a timing belt change, they quoted me $130 and said the job takes about an hour........um yea, they were talking about the serpentine belt.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Skyviper said:


> when do they recommend changing the injectors?
> 
> has anyone had their transmission flushed?
> 
> ...


Several responses so far regarding the timing belt, I'd be curious to hear input on the above two questions as they relate specifically to the CTD.

I ran my 06 Ram Cummins diesel 205,000 miles on the original injectors. The only way I knew some or all had gone bad was on a long trip towing jet skis. After a stop along the way I found black diesel oil spewed all over the underside of the truck and jet ski trailer. 

Pretty common sign I later learned from the mechanic, one or more injector goes bad allowing fuel into the crankcase, it continues to fill until fuel/oil mix spews out a crankcase vent or overflow. Scary part is the truck ran perfectly even with the bad injector(s) so had it not been for the overflowing oil, I could have driven a LOT of miles with fuel mixed in the oil (not good).

Not sure if this situation is what would happen when the 2.0 diesel injectors go bad. Definitely wouldn't be a bad idea to keep an eye on oil level after 100K. If you ever notice oil level RISING, it may be a sign to look at injectors. 

As for transmission flush, I have no experience with that. I've always dropped my pans and done new filter and fluid.


----------

